# Your gay twink models vs all American football chads



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

It’s all makeup and smoke and mirrors for your top models look at how these faggot twinks get absolutely decimated in candids vs A ALL AMERICAN CHAD. KEEP COPING FOR YOUR TWINK BOTTOM MODELS










VS


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 21, 2019)

Both of them slay


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

"chad"


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 21, 2019)

niggàs name is literally chad im shleep


----------



## xit (Oct 21, 2019)

kenna hines doesnt like twinks


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It’s all makeup and smoke and mirrors for your top models look at how these faggot twinks get absolutely decimated in candids vs A ALL AMERICAN CHAD. KEEP COPING FOR YOUR TWINK BOTTOM MODELS
> 
> View attachment 143191
> 
> ...


What a bunch or cherrypicked dogshit this is. You forget to mention that most people who watch sports are male. You are projecting your own homoerotic desires onto females. Remember that Chico has 1.8 million followers on instagram to just exist. You will never have that.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> What a bunch or cherrypicked dogshit this is. You forget to mention that most people who watch sports are male. You are projecting your own homoerotic desires onto females. Remember that Chico has 1.8 million followers on instagram to just exist. You will never have that.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 21, 2019)

lol at the twinks coping in this thread


----------



## StuffedFrog (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It’s all makeup and smoke and mirrors for your top models look at how these faggot twinks get absolutely decimated in candids vs A ALL AMERICAN CHAD. KEEP COPING FOR YOUR TWINK BOTTOM MODELS
> 
> View attachment 143191
> 
> ...


make way for pretty chad


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Oct 21, 2019)

They all slay. Except the ugly football players.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> What a bunch or cherrypicked dogshit this is. You forget to mention that most people who watch sports are male. You are projecting your own homoerotic desires onto females. Remember that Chico has 1.8 million followers on instagram to just exist. You will never have that.


Keep crying for me and jerking off to twinks in your basement buddy boyo.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Keep crying for me and jerking off to twinks in your basement buddy boyo.
> 
> View attachment 143218


Says the guy who posts on here all day. Don't you have things to do? Like going to class and studying for example?


----------



## xit (Oct 21, 2019)

xit said:


> kenna hines doesnt like twinks


i take it back i dont care. shes subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Says the guy who posts on here all day. Don't you have things to do? Like going to class and studying for example?


Lollll I’ve been gone all day just been on here since 6 o’clock 

Nice try though


----------



## Mansnob (Oct 21, 2019)

Different women like different types of attractive men and each of us want to look like different people. Simple as that


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> What a bunch or cherrypicked dogshit this is. You forget to mention that most people who watch sports are male. You are projecting your own homoerotic desires onto females. Remember that Chico has 1.8 million followers on instagram to just exist. You will never have that.


I have 18 followers


----------



## xit (Oct 21, 2019)

keep sucking football ogres dicks op.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 143199
> 
> 
> "chad"


☠☠ This nigga is really named 'chad' im fucking dead.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

xit said:


> keep sucking football ogres dicks op.


Keep coping for football chads superior genetics 

He could break you twinks LIKE A TWIG


----------



## xit (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Keep coping for football chads superior genetics
> 
> He could break you twinks LIKE A TWIG


irrelevant


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

xit said:


> irrelevant


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

xit said:


> keep sucking football ogres dicks op.


jfl at twink coppe


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Oct 21, 2019)

Fact is most male models could look like those jocks if they gymcelled. Models need to be thin and jocks need to be buff . Both slay


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 21, 2019)

Twink fags crying and mashing their keyboards with their scrawny arms ITT. Football chads are much superior in everyway to your 120lb twinks


----------



## xit (Oct 21, 2019)

op is just coping because hes naturally fat


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> Twink fags crying and mashing their keyboards with their scrawny arms ITT. Football chads are much superior in everyway to your 120lb twinks


Legit man

Let these estrogenic bottom bitches rage and cry 

they already know the truth. It’s a hard bitter pill to swallow


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Keep coping for football chads superior genetics
> 
> He could break you twinks LIKE A TWIG


Who the fuck cares about fighting prowess in 2019? A dwarf could pull out a gun and kill Shaq. I'm talking about what women find attractive, not who wins in a fight


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

xit said:


> op is just coping because hes naturally fat


Who’s fat?



Hold up a sec


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Who the fuck cares about fighting prowess in 2019? A dwarf could pull out a gun and kill Shaq. I'm talking about what women find attractive, not who wins in a fight


thats what women find attractive jfl


----------



## xit (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Who the fuck cares about fighting prowess in 2019? A dwarf could pull out a gun and kill Shaq. I'm talking about what women find attractive, not who wins in a fight


exactly. its not 748 bc


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

xit said:


> exactly. its not 748 bc


its even more demanding of masc men jfl at your its not cavemen times cope.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 21, 2019)

OP don't you trigger that MammothActuary fag you're gonna give him a heart attack


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

xit said:


> exactly. its not 748 bc


who’s fat?






KEEP COPING YOU TINY ANOREXIC TWINK


Brandon10 said:


> OP don't you trigger that MammothActuary fag you're gonna give him a heart attack


How’d you know jfl


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 21, 2019)

jocks slay prime hs girls, models slay their used up model agent’s wife


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

inb4 some coping twink thinks they have more jb apeal


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> inb4 some coping twink thinks they have more jb apeal


Jbs want to be dominanted by a real man with superior bone structure and dick size

Not cuddled with by a faggot twink


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Jbs want to be dominanted by a real man with superior bone structure and dick size
> 
> Not cuddled with by a faggot twink


can confirm this myself


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> jocks slay prime hs girls, models slay their used up model agent’s wife


Huge cope.


----------



## xit (Oct 21, 2019)

i


Bobbu flay said:


> who’s fat?
> 
> View attachment 143228


damn your nipples are disgusting and your chest is deformed

and i said naturally fat retard, you used to be a fat fuck


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

"Gay twink models"

Jesus you cope so much...


















All 6'2 to more with big skulls, big wrist and frames, they looks more DOM than ALL YOUR FAMILY GENEALOGY.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Jbs want to be dominanted by a real man with superior bone structure and dick size
> 
> Not cuddled with by a faggot twink


Look at who their celeb crushes are. 1D, Justin Bieber, Zac Efron. You are a fool if you believe that


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


>


I lol'd hard at this


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

xit said:


> i
> 
> damn your nipples are disgusting and your chest is deformed
> 
> and i said naturally fat retard, you used to be a fat fuck


KEEP CRYING FOR ME YOUR LITERALLY UNDERWEIGHT JFL 





Couldn’t gain weight if you tried. You’d die in the wild

REMINDER THIS IS THE GUY TALKING SHIT JFLLL






LITERAL SKELETON


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> KEEP CRYING FOR ME YOUR LITERALLY UNDERWEIGHT JFL
> 
> View attachment 143239
> 
> ...


xit mogs you to the grave bro


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> "Gay twink models"
> 
> Jesus you cope so much...
> 
> ...


KEEP COPING FOR YOUR UNDERWEIGHT SHIT GENETICS YOU LITERAL SUBHUMAN 
SCUM WHOS OWN MOM DIDNT EVEN WANT

All of those scrawny fags mogged to the grave by DOM BEASTS


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> KEEP CRYING FOR ME YOUR LITERALLY UNDERWEIGHT JFL
> 
> View attachment 143239
> 
> ...


Dude stop this internet tough guy facade. You don't need to put on a mask when you're anonymous on the internet. I know it must be tiring to act alpha all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Dude stop this internet tough guy facade. You don't need to put on a mask when you're anonymous on the internet. I know it must be tiring to act alpha all the time.


KEEP CRYING FOR ME 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😂😂😂😂😂😂👏👏👏👏


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

And this guy is a male model anyway.






https://www.instagram.com/oliver_stummvoll/?hl=en


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> And this guy is a male model anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He mogs all those twinks you dick suck


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 21, 2019)

Agree


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> He mogs all those twinks you dick suck


Yeah he's gl. Around a 7.5 there


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> KEEP COPING FOR YOUR UNDERWEIGHT SHIT GENETICS YOU LITERAL SUBHUMAN
> SCUM WHOS OWN MOM DIDNT EVEN WANT
> 
> All of those scrawny fags mogged to the grave by DOM BEASTS
> ...



Face>Body


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Face>Body
> 
> View attachment 143251


is that a real picture of Baret?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> is that a real picture of Baret?



Just more tanned and low bf%.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Face>Body
> 
> View attachment 143251


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Just more tanned and low bf%.


jfl he mogs all of his other pics to death


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Face>Body
> 
> View attachment 143251


Looks like a gay alien unfrauded tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Looks like a gay alien unfrauded tbh
> View attachment 143254


fillermaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Face>Body
> 
> View attachment 143251


that's such a bad picture of barret jfl


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Looks like a gay alien unfrauded tbh
> View attachment 143254


That gay alien has kissed Barbara Palvin. Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl he mogs all of his other pics to death



Being more tanned is really a good think, just lol at faggots here that don't get sun because of "sun damage" all them are just fucking their own genes and don't get vitamin d to improvement of bones.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 21, 2019)

I'll say this once and I'll say it again.

Harmony > Dimorphic traits

But not sure what OP is trying to convey here lol. Both examples posted are attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> That gay alien has kissed Barbara Palvin. Keep coping



Barbara Who?


Just looked her up

No ass no tits ok face psl 4 MAX


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Barbara Who?
> 
> 
> Just looked her up
> ...


You're tripping. She's legit one of the hottest women ever.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Barbara Who?
> 
> 
> Just looked her up
> ...


Huge cope. There's not a single Mulatto or black woman who mogs her.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dope said:


> You're tripping. She's legit one of the hottest women ever.



Nope

She looks like she’d die in childbirth


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

Dope said:


> I'll say this once and I'll say it again.
> 
> 
> 
> But not sure what OP is trying to convey here lol





MammothActuary said:


> Huge cope. There's not a single Mulatto or black woman who mogs her.


she looks decent. not even top tier tho tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dope said:


> I'll say this once and I'll say it again.
> 
> Harmony > Dimorphic traits
> 
> But not sure what OP is trying to convey here lol. Both examples posted are attractive.



The male models that i posted are more dimorphic and much more close to DOM face than the chads that OP posted.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

because idgaf about the girls face tho
because idgaf about the girls face tho


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Nope
> 
> She looks like she’d die in childbirth


Face > body for women by far lol.



OwlGod said:


> The male models that i posted are more dimorphic and much more close to DOM face than the chads that OP posted.


They just have less of an ogre appearance. Also most of the time, overly dimporphic "chads" have features that are literally too big. It ruins the harmony.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Nope
> 
> She looks like she’d die in childbirth


Post an example of a hot woman then


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Huge cope. There's not a single Mulatto or black woman who mogs her.


Cope af this girl I went to school with mogs tf outta her basic ass


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> because idgaf about the girls face tho


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

Dope said:


> View attachment 143258


just high T GL things


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Cope af this girl I went to school with mogs tf outta her basic ass


Since July here, still hasn't figured out the basics of aesthethics.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> just high T GL things


altough if the girl is ugly fuck that


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Cope af this girl I went to school with mogs tf outta her basic ass
> View attachment 143257


Shit nose and eye area and eyebrows. Palvin also has a better eye color. Black phenotypic failo. It's not even a competition.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Shit nose and eye area and eyebrows. Palvin also has a better eye color. Black phenotypic failo. It's not even a competition.


funny thing a twink supporter would say something like "black phenotype failure"


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Shit nose and eye area and eyebrows. Palvin also has a better eye color. Black phenotypic failo. It's not even a competition.


Barbara palvin is a basic white girl who looks like a creepy barbie doll

You have shit taste jfl


shaktipat said:


> Since July here, still hasn't figured out the basics of aesthethics.


Lol Idk what you see in her

You guys have horrible taste tbh


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Barbara palvin is a basic white girl who looks like a creepy barbie doll
> 
> You have shit taste jfl


Wow that level of delusion. One has 12 million followers on instagram, the other doesn't. Look at that bulbous nose tip, bad nose bridge, and non-almond shaped eye area.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Nope
> 
> She looks like she’d die in childbirth


Seriously stop bothering with these faggots, one of them told me they have never heard of any woman find Channing Tatum attractive, @cocainecowboy put it best about this insane JB hype



> - they have these closet-pedo fantasies of fucking actual underage JBs being chico like prettyboy (just imagine a bloated fat indian laying on his bed wanking to this shit) as means to compensate for missed youth and being muscular doesn't fit into this fantasy. they can't comprehend life doesn't end at 20 years old and girls over 20 like gymcelled bodies more then girls under 20


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Wow that level of delusion. One has 12 million followers on instagram, the other doesn't. Look at that bulbous nose tip, bad nose bridge, and non-almond shaped eye area.


bruh they have the same nose blind ass fucker


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

OP, this is what Jordan Barrett makes everyday






You while this is rotting in this aspie site 24/7 of your life

About Barbara OP...

YOU WILL NEVER EVER THINK IN BEING EVEN FRIEND OF HER EVEN IN COLLEGE YOU SUCH SUBHUMAN FREAKY, YOU CAN'T EVEN CHOOSE, IN ANOTHER THREAD ABOUT A GIRL THAT YOU ARE ATTRACTED YOU SAID THAT SHE CHOSED A GUY UGLY ASF BECAUSE YOU CAN'T EVEN TALK WITH GIRLS FOR BEING THIS RETARDED ASPIE THAT PREFER STAY HERE TO SAY ABOUT THE BIG DICKS JUYCED CHADS IN YOUR MOUTH YOUR GAY TWINK, YOU SAID THAT FEEL UNCOMFORTABLE WITH WOMAN TOO, FUCKING HOMOSSEXUAL FREAK ABERRATION


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Seriously stop bothering with these faggots, one of them told me they have never heard of any woman find Channing Tatum attractive, @cocainecowboy put it best about this insane JB hype


Channing Tatum is indeed attractive. However, Gandy is more attractive. If you had two options between an 18 year old and a 25 year old, who would you choose?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Wow that level of delusion. One has 12 million followers on instagram, the other doesn't. Look at that bulbous nose tip, bad nose bridge, and non-almond shaped eye area.


Barbara is ugly af compared to her just stop bro








Absolutely no competition the other girls mogs her to death


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Channing Tatum is indeed attractive. However, Gandy is more attractive.


So it wasn't you but another dude who said that.
I agree with you in this instance


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Barbara is ugly af compared to her just stop bro
> View attachment 143267
> View attachment 143266
> 
> ...


Yeah its clear Palvin mogs her to oblivion.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> OP, this is what Jordan Barrett makes everyday
> 
> View attachment 143259
> 
> ...


Dude I had 4 gfs in high school jfl 

Talking to a girl as we speak lol at your life my guy


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Keep coping OP. 

Reminder: Jordan Barrett got paid 100k in one day to just exist while you are rotting in college








Jordan Barrett paid $100k for just one day


The Daily Telegraph reported that Jordan Barrett, 20, is being paid $100k to strut down the runway at Australian Fashion Week.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Barbara is ugly af compared to her just stop bro
> View attachment 143267
> View attachment 143266
> 
> ...


Left is better. Your oneitis isn't as hot as you think bro chill. I know you are in love with her but it's the truth.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Dude I had 4 gfs in high school jfl
> 
> Talking to a girl as we speak lol at your life my guy


Is that supposed to be impressive? You have not managed to lock any down and they have all dumped you. Apparently something's missing


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Is that supposed to be impressive? You have not managed to lock any down and they have all dumped you. Apparently something's missing


I dumped them JFL

As WE SPEAK






MammothActuary said:


> Keep coping OP.
> 
> Reminder: Jordan Barrett got paid 100k in one day to just exist while you are rotting in college
> 
> ...


Autism you guys are hilarious 

Was playing beer pong with my boys and some girls a couple days ago





Your browser is not able to display this video.





I


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I dumped them JFL
> 
> As WE SPEAK
> View attachment 143274


Congrats. Now your dating pool consists of used up whores who have taken in hundreds of other dicks. What a retard you are for not locking down a girl early. smh


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> Left is better. Your oneitis isn't as hot as you think bro chill. I know you are in love with her but it's the truth.


Bro no

You Guys are just coping at this point


MammothActuary said:


> Congrats. Now your dating pool consists of used up whores who have taken in hundreds of other dicks. What a retard you are for not locking down a girl early. smh


Lol

Whatever helps you sleep at night buddyboyo

Gonna enjoy my youth and in my 30s lockdown a young girl is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Dude I had 20 chad jock big dicked bfs in high school jfl
























Being LTR just mean that your face is subhuman asf and you got cheated by DOM Chads everyday, Jordan Barrett never ever have a girlfriend, he just fuck everyday because his face is DOM asf




3 PSL Girls cheats on you

7 PSL Girls have fear of losing Barrett and Barrett still cheats in them


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 143273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL IVE SLEPT WITH 18 DIFFERENT GIRLS AT 19 BETTER THAN ANY OF YOU MOTHERFUCKERS

KEEP COPING


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Bro no
> 
> You Guys are just coping at this point
> 
> ...


What I have noticed about you is that you are a very fake person OP. You try to sit on a high horse in this forum to mask your problems in real life. You try to convince people that you are NT, while only having 3 close friends. You try to convince people that you are a slayer without posting any details whatsoever, while this vague notion is vain and empty anyway. You try to make it seem like you have an interesting life, while your life consists of going to empty parties to bark like a dog for women.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> LOL IVE SLEPT WITH 18 DIFFERENT GIRLS AT 19 BETTER THAN ANY OF YOU MOTHERFUCKERS
> 
> KEEP COPING
> 
> View attachment 143280



Keep coping and trying to reply like me, you can't.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> What I have noticed about you is that you are a very fake person OP. You try to sit on a high horse in this forum to mask your problems in real life. You try to convince people that you are NT, while only having 3 close friends. You try to convince people that you are a slayer without posting any details whatsoever, while this vague notion is vain and empty. You try to make it seem like you have an interesting life, while your life consists of going to empty parties to bark like a dog for women.








Lolll I have 3 close friends I’ve known since middle school I already have hella people I hang out with jfl

For example late night Safeway run A couple days ago off my sc




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Secondly I’ve already posted in threads my text conversations, my tinder matches, videos with girls etc in various threads the whole time I’ve been here. To bad if you missed them.

At this point it seems you gotta cope with your shit life and if I were you I would to jfl


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> View attachment 143281
> 
> 
> Lolll I have 3 close friends I’ve known since middle school I already have hella people I hang out with jfl
> ...


Why are you posting random bullshit videos of you in your car? This is all a facade and you know it. Keep barking like a dog to impress m'lady


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 21, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Why are you posting random bullshit videos of you in your car? This is all a facade and you know it. Keep barking like a dog to impress m'lady


Whatever helps you cope bro

Good luck you’ll need it


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Whatever helps you cope bro
> 
> Good luck you’ll need it


Alright then. Show a pic of the hottest girl you've been with


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> View attachment 143281



Why you are trying too much to prove yourself or impress someone here? imagine trying to impress others losers... 
I already know that you are a closet homo aspie narcy and i ins't getting your posts seriously before but now is getting really really strange and pathetic.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Why you are trying too much to prove yourself or impress someone here? imagine trying to impress others losers...
> I already know that you are a closet homo aspie narcy and i ins't getting your posts seriously before but now is getting really really strange and pathetic.


I’m not 

You guys are accusing me of shit and personally trying to insult me and I’m just proving you wrong and you can’t handle that jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 22, 2019)

@Bobbu flay what was this thread trying to prove? Genuinly curious.


----------



## mitodrake (Oct 22, 2019)

Chico is 195cm tall, its alone make him mog most people out there, imagine with his looks?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

Dope said:


> @Bobbu flay what was this thread trying to prove? Genuinly curious.


It was a troll thread originally and they took the bait and I was laughing for a hour

Shit got sidetracked


MammothActuary said:


> Alright then. Show a pic of the hottest girl you've been with


No because that’d be leaking her Instagram jfl at letting you guys try to message her


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It was a troll thread originally and they took the bait and I was laughing for a hour
> 
> Shit got sidetracked
> 
> No because that’d be leaking her Instagram jfl at letting you guys try to message her


JFL at you if you think we want to message your sloppy seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> JFL at you if you think we want to message your sloppy seconds.


Lol sureeeeee


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It was a troll thread originally and they took the bait and I was laughing for a hour
> 
> Shit got sidetracked




This is you OP after me entering in the thread







Fuck, all your posts seems famale narcy asf

You can't even know how to troll you fucking narcy aspie retarded, i sure you and your girlfriend actually make threesome with chad and chad fuck you too.

Imagine being this pathetic loser and posting your "oneitis" from collage that you can't even talk for being a such homossexual chad big dick juiced sucker in the bathroom of your own school


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> This is you OP after me entering in the thread
> 
> View attachment 143316
> 
> ...


IM WHEEZING






Keep crying for ya boy


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 22, 2019)

Well obviously models don't look as good as IRL ad they look on a famous magazines cover.
The things is that models are a base for a good photo to edit fraud and morph.
Think about it like a beautiful scenery taken by a good photographer.
The scenery is the good "base" like the models.
And the good photographer will come on a good day with lightning and take it from a different angles ("frauding") and then edit the photo, to produce an extremely beautiful photo, which probably doesn't look as good irl.
While you can make a good photo if a fucking trashcan or shit(aka the average male), it will still look like shit lol.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

eyes said:


> Well obviously models don't look as good as IRL ad they look on a famous magazines cover.
> The things is that models are a base for a good photo to edit fraud and morph.
> Think about it like a beautiful scenery taken by a good photographer.
> The scenery is the good "base" like the models.
> ...


Legit


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Oct 22, 2019)

Funny thread


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 22, 2019)

Guy in my avi makes every female wet. The only human.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

OP is 100% right tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

op is actually gay for liking jocks. liking mm’s is appreciating their beauty tbh


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> op is actually gay for liking jocks. liking mm’s is appreciating their beauty tbh


WHAT TYPE OF LOGIC IS THIS?


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> OP is 100% right tbh


You both are 100% wrong


MrGlutton said:


> WHAT TYPE OF LOGIC IS THIS?


When you're watching a rugby game, you're not supposed to analyze a rugby player's beauty because you're supposed to watch the fucking game. A male model's job is exemplifying beauty.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> You both are 100% wrong


shut up i’m right. 



MrGlutton said:


> WHAT TYPE OF LOGIC IS THIS?


keeping coping, greycel


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> shut up i’m right.
> 
> 
> keeping coping, greycel



OP is trolling the entire thread, also, models have more SMV than Juyced Chads with face ALONE. 
This guy is probably a Alt acc.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> shut up i’m right.
> 
> 
> keeping coping, greycel


No I wasn't referring to you. I was saying OP and @MrGlutton are 100% wrong


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> OP is trolling the entire thread, also, models have more SMV than Juyced Chads with face ALONE.
> This guy is probably a Alt acc.


just lol if you think i'm an alt of @Bobbu flay


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> OP is trolling the entire thread, also, models have more SMV than Juyced Chads with face ALONE.
> This guy is probably a Alt acc.


keep meowing for me. 



MammothActuary said:


> No I wasn't referring to you. I was saying OP and @MrGlutton are 100% wrong


my point still stands


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> No I wasn't referring to you. I was saying OP and @MrGlutton are 100% wrong



This guy is a Alt acc, im dying now srs


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> op is actually gay for liking jocks. liking mm’s is appreciating their beauty tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> keep meowing for me.



What?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> many, many users don’t understand jokes, sarcasm and take shit way too seriously
> [/QUOTE



@MammothActuary


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> just lol if you think i'm an alt of @Bobbu flay


They accuse people of being alts when multiple people disagree with them

Someone said I was donkek 

Another said I was some random balkin guy


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> They accuse people of being alts when multiple people disagree with them


just lol at this autistic retard @OwlGod 

iq is literally below zero


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep purring for me


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> They accuse people of being alts when multiple people disagree with them
> 
> Someone said I was donkek
> 
> Another said I was some random balkin guy


No one gives a quarter of a fuck about who you are


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> No I wasn't referring to you. I was saying OP and @MrGlutton are 100% wrong


YOU STILL WRONG FAGGOT


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> just lol at this autistic retard @OwlGod
> 
> iq is literally below zero



I refuted you and proved that you are a such dyslexic retarded in many threads.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I refuted you and proved that you are a such dyslexic retarded in many threads.



"a such dyslexic retarded"

ok retard


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> "a such dyslexic retarded"
> 
> ok retard


And he’s the one calling you dyslexic JFL


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I refuted you and proved that *you are a such dyslexic retarded* in many threads.


LMFAOOOOO


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> YOU STILL WRONG FAGGOT


Who's the faggot? Someone who stares at a football jock's body when they're supposed to be watching the football game or someone who admires a male model's beauty to try to emulate it?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Who's the faggot? Someone who stares at a football jock's body when they're supposed to be watching the football game or someone who admires a male model's beauty?


YOU SOUND GAY AF @knajjd BAN THIS FAG


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Who's the faggot? Someone who stares at a football jock's body when they're supposed to be watching the football game or someone who admires a male model's beauty?


why are you admiring a male model's beauty when you're a male?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Who's the faggot? Someone who stares at a football jock's body when they're supposed to be watching the football game or *someone who admires a male model's beauty*?


If male models had football jock bodies you’d look at the bodies too holy shit. this is hilarious and sad at the same time


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> why are you admiring a male model's beauty when you're a male?


Because you're trying to emulate the features that make him attractive. Why do females look at female models all the time then?


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> If male models had football jock bodies you’d look at the bodies too holy shit. this is hilarious and sad at the same time


Why would I? I'm not gay


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Because you're trying to emulate the features that make him attractive. Why do females look at female models all the time then?
> 
> Why would I? I'm not gay


It’s ok just come out the closet man it’s obvious bro


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> "a such dyslexic retarded"
> 
> ok retard



You can try to offend me whatever you want, this have zero, literally zero affect, im not emotional like you. 

Also, yes, you are dyslexic, i can just go in threads and print what you said, you contradict, change your own and opponent argument majority times like a schizophrenic.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Because you're trying to emulate the features that make him attractive. Why do females look at female models all the time then?
> 
> Why would I? I'm not gay


It’s proven and well documented through history that women have a more loose and fluid sexuality than males so that’s not a cope, sorry.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It’s ok just come out the closet man it’s obvious bro



You're projecting as always.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> You're projecting as always.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> You can try to offend me (*with)* whatever you want, this have (*has*)zero, literally zero affect, im not emotional like you.
> 
> Also, yes, you are dyslexic, i can just go in threads and print what you said, you contradict, change your own and opponent argument majority times like a schizophrenic.



I corrected your statement, ironic calling someone dissleksick when you are obviously it too.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> You can try to offend me whatever you want, this have zero, literally zero affect, im not emotional like you.
> 
> Also, yes, you are dyslexic, i can just go in threads and print what you said, you contradict, change your own and opponent argument majority times like a schizophrenic.


it took you this long to reply after you've been exposed as an actual retard? take note:

i will not be discussing PSL with you, since you can't form basic sentences.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I corrected your statement, ironic calling someone dissleksick when you are obviously it too.



Im not, English is not my first language and im writing fast.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Im not, English is not my first language and im writing fast.


Prove it


OwlGod said:


> You can try to offend me whatever you want, this have zero, literally zero affect, *im not emotional like you.*
> 
> Also, yes, you are dyslexic, i can just go in threads and print what you said, you contradict, change your own and opponent argument majority times like a schizophrenic.


Ah that’s bc you’re a BLACKPILLED BASED PSYCHOPATH MONSTER


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I corrected your statement, ironic calling someone dissleksick when you are obviously it too.


and this retard have such a mouth on him too

@PrettyBoyMaxxing and @Bobbu flay

i'm honestly done with @OwlGod you two can deal with him tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Prove it



What you mean? im not American, European or Indian whatever. 

Im learning English alone with these sites (forums), so thanks anyway for correcting me.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> What you mean? im not American, European or Indian whatever.
> 
> Im learning English alone with these sites (forums), so thanks anyway for correcting me.


dr


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> and this retard have such a mouth on him too
> 
> @PrettyBoyMaxxing and @Bobbu flay
> 
> i'm honestly done with @OwlGod you two can deal with him tbh


Try speaking in Spanish and see if you can form perfect grammatical sentences


----------



## DOggo (Oct 22, 2019)

COPE. These roid-heads will be dead before 30 anyway, lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Try speaking in Spanish and see if you can form perfect grammatical sentences


el actuary de mammoth es un faggoto


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Try speaking in Spanish and see if you can form perfect grammatical sentences


Me vivir en Estados Unidos.

keep coping you fool.

also that retard @OwlGod can understand us well, so just lol at you protecting him.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> and this retard have such a mouth on him too
> 
> @PrettyBoyMaxxing and @Bobbu flay
> 
> i'm honestly done with @OwlGod you two can deal with him tbh





PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> dr



This is just sad, the only thing that you can say is about a non English Speaker writing wrong, whatever, keep coping.


----------



## john_cope (Oct 22, 2019)

id rather be a twink


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> This is just sad, the only thing that you can say is about a non English Speaker writing wrong, whatever, keep coping.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> Me vivir en estados unidos.
> 
> keep coping you fool



Wrong.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> .



Cope.


MrGlutton said:


> Me vivir en Estados Unidos.
> 
> keep coping you fool.
> 
> also that retard @OwlGod can understand us well, so just lol at you protecting him.



This is cope and you know, obviously i can understand but don't mean nothing, also you contradict yourself right now because i literary wrote two wrong words or something, you definitely can understand me

You attacking me and not what i said just prove your Low IQ and incapacity of refute anything.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 23, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I dumped them JFL
> 
> As WE SPEAK
> View attachment 143274
> ...


Dude why tf do you have Bluetooth, WiFi and Mobile Data on at the same time, you'll fuck up your battery life hard.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 23, 2019)

this thread spiked


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 23, 2019)

all supermodels opry, gandy chico, barret, nessman, kortajarena mogs those football (wtf called this sport football) players


----------



## MicroPenis (Oct 24, 2019)

they attract different types of girls but if I had to pick one slaying over the other its always the jock types hands down seems too obvious even as i type this


----------

